# Teclas muertas en Mac book teclado ingles [está solucionado]

## Juan Facundo

Hola. Hace unos dias que me instale gnome 3.8 y me gusto mucho. Antes usaba xfce4, que me gusta mucho tambien. En xfce4 en la configuracion de teclado pude incluir las teclas muertas en el teclado ingles, para poder escribir con ennies y con ecentos (tengo un macbook con teclado ingles), pero en gnome no encuentro como hacer.Last edited by Juan Facundo on Mon Jan 20, 2014 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UTF-8#Input_Methods

Aunque no es específico de gnome, puede que esto te sirva.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Hola, gracias. Ya habia visto esa pagina, pero mi teclado no tiene la tecla AltGr

----------

## gringo

igual esto te sirve :

http://androidesroqueros.blogspot.com.es/2008/04/extraando-espaa-y-las-tildes-y-ees.html

como tecla compuesta puedes realmente elegir la que quieras, usa option p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

Luego lo probare, gracias !!

----------

